# Breaking pads



## olive (May 9, 2011)

Hi Mike!!

Using a DA polisher, my orange cutting pad and white polishing pad have started to break. They are new. The orange pad has come apart from the black velcro backing on the edges and the white polishing pad where the pad attaches itself to the black plate. When i use both pads bits and pieces start to fly around.

Am i doing something wrong?... also the orange pad has become abit suncken in the middle.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Usually when threads like this are posted it's one of three reasons...

*1. Wrong backing plate for the pad*

*2. Incorrect technique, that is using too much pressure at full speed for too long a time*

*3. Holding the pad against the paint at an angle with uneven pressure at high speed.*​
Can't type much, have to get ready for my classes this weekend, over the course of this weekend I am going to go over a LOT of technique for a wide variety of tools and pads.

*Need 1 Person Overseas for Experiment this Saturday and Sunday*

Really need one person that can watch both classes as we need the feedback of how it's working. Classes are all day long classes too.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great advice from mike.
some pads are meant for rotary only though.. and the random orbit and vibrations from a DA can seperate the velcro from the pad


----------

